# Purple Algae??



## CayennePepper (Jul 14, 2010)

Not sure where to post this, so I'll repost in the right place if I need to.

I few months ago my gourami's 10 gallon tank started to get this weird purple growth of what I'm assuming is algae. I remember someone saying that algae growing in my tank was a good sign that my tank is healthy, so I didn't worry about it since it was only on the cave and rock on the side. Lately its been growing on the substrate and on the fake plants as well as the tank walls and I'm starting to wonder if its not a good algae.

Did some research online and no one seems to have heard of a purple algae and only seem to be able to guess at what it might be when asked. Anyone here know what it is and if it is harmful? My gourami seems normal as ever and my live plants do too so I'm still not worried yet. Not gonna get rid of it unless I have to because its harmful; I've only been cleaning what grows on the sides of the tank and substrate.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

That looks like a form of Brush algae. Probably like Black brush Algae which can look or appear to be a reddish to a blackish color and different shades in between. Its harmless to a point. You don't want it on your live plants as it can cause problems with them but in terms of your fish no worries.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I concur with Boredomb.


----------



## CayennePepper (Jul 14, 2010)

Will ramshorn snails eat it, do you know? I put a ramshorn snail I found in another tank in this tank and I've only really seen it on the stuff.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

There are certain fish and invertebrates that will eat it. I don't know if Ramshorns will or not, they might.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Nothing much will touch this algae. There are two fish that will, but they carry other issues. One should never introduce any fish to deal with something like this. It is natural, expect it. As long as there are no live plants, algae is good.


----------



## Carolyn C (10 mo ago)

CayennePepper said:


> Not sure where to post this, so I'll repost in the right place if I need to.
> 
> I few months ago my gourami's 10 gallon tank started to get this weird purple growth of what I'm assuming is algae. I remember someone saying that algae growing in my tank was a good sign that my tank is healthy, so I didn't worry about it since it was only on the cave and rock on the side. Lately its been growing on the substrate and on the fake plants as well as the tank walls and I'm starting to wonder if its not a good algae.
> 
> Did some research online and no one seems to have heard of a purple algae and only seem to be able to guess at what it might be when asked. Anyone here know what it is and if it is harmful? My gourami seems normal as ever and my live plants do too so I'm still not worried yet. Not gonna get rid of it unless I have to because its harmful; I've only been cleaning what grows on the sides of the tank and substrate.


----------

